# Why do professors make study guides?



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Especially when when they know that they're going to make questions based off material not from the study guide? It's misleading as hell. When I heard the words "study guide" in high school I got excited because I knew it meant an easy A. Recently learned the hard way that this is not the case in college at all. It's more like "study this if you want to pass with a C" or some ****.

They'll give you a study guide and then test you on minute details...WHY? You're much better off studying with the textbook.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

hmm, when i taught i always used the exam to make the study guides ..


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> hmm, when i taught i always used the exam to make the study guides ..


Well, the professors I had clearly don't do that.

There were several questions in the multiple choice section I couldn't even being to answer by just studying the study guide. The only reason I still did decently is because there was a large portion of the test that wasn't multiple choice and that was more based on the study guide.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

To make sure you attend classes.

My professors usually have decent study guides that are enough to pass (we have grades on /20) so say wit just studying the study guide you can get a max. of 14, and by attending classes you get a max. of 18 (19,20 are impossible unless you are reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally good)


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

I once had a professor that put up a study guide a class before the exam. The guide was EXACTLY what was on the test.

In a math class, the day before the exam, we were going over an application review sheet. I asked my instructor " are these questions going to mirror what is on the exam?" and she said yes. So, i went home and studied the review sheet for 3 hours. On the exam day, the questions were not even remotely similar. 

College is just a game my man. It's full of academic snobs who have never had a real job. Most aren't concerned with equipping their students with what they need for the real world, because they haven't worked in it. What they do love is flexing their ego.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Slumknox said:


> I once had a professor that put up a study guide a class before the exam. The guide was EXACTLY what was on the test.
> 
> In a math class, the day before the exam, we were going over an application review sheet. I asked my instructor " are these questions going to mirror what is on the exam?" and she said yes. So, i went home and studied the review sheet for 3 hours. On the exam day, the questions were not even remotely similar.
> 
> College is just a game my man. It's full of academic snobs who have never had a real job. Most aren't concerned with equipping their students with what they need for the real world, because they haven't worked in it. What they do love is flexing their ego.


lol that **** cray.

My math professor did the same thing to me. If I had studied my own way I would have aced the test.

It's probably going to suck when I get a study guide and don't trust it because of past experiences but then it turns out the professor who issued it is kind hearted like the first professor you mentioned. It'll be worth getting an A though.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

I think it's OK as long as they tell you that you need to study more than just the study guide to get a good grade. College isn't supposed to be that easy. I'm in my 8th semester, most of the time at a community college, and I've gotten study guides for maybe a quarter of the classes I've had and they all do things differently. Some of them are just notes that are made up a lot more than what's on the test and I had one where none of the questions on his SG were on the test...none (50 question study guide). Another class I had to to fill out 400-500 multiple-choice question study guides, one for each half of the semester, each one over about 300 pages of textbook (one of those thick ones, all text, w/ barely any pictures...took me forever to fill that thing out.) Funny thing about that class is there was only like 10-12 people in there at the beginning and 4 by the end. If I had half the answers for a test I would consider myself lucky. I think overstudying is important if you want to do really well college. Professor's are not always fair, just the way it is.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

llodell88 said:


> I think it's OK as long as they tell you that you need to study more than just the study guide to get a good grade. College isn't supposed to be that easy. I'm in my 8th semester, most of the time at a community college, and I've gotten study guides for maybe a quarter of the classes I've had and they all do things differently. Some of them are just notes that are made up a lot more than what's on the test and I had one where none of the questions on his SG were on the test...none (50 question study guide). Another class I had to to fill out 400-500 multiple-choice question study guides, one for each half of the semester, each one over about 300 pages of textbook (one of those thick ones, all text, w/ barely any pictures...took me forever to fill that thing out.) Funny thing about that class is there was only like 10-12 people in there at the beginning and 4 by the end. If I had half the answers for a test I would consider myself lucky. I think overstudying is important if you want to do really well college. Professor's are not always fair, just the way it is.


See, that's the thing. My professors don't let us know that we need to know more than what's on the study guide. It's really a game a of chance when it comes to study guides. If a test is going to consist much more than what's on the study guide then creating one is pretty pointless. It misleads students into thinking that what is on the study guide is all the need to know. Students are much betetr off using their own study menthods than they are studying a study gude that isn't representative of the test. In cases like these, study guides are huge waste of time for the student.

I know college is not supposed to be easy, but it usually is _for me_ when I'm not being misguided. That's exactly what professors do when they create half assed study guides or even straight up lie to you and say the study guide represents the test when it really does not.

"Don't trust professors" is basically my new motto.


----------

